# Plusieurs comptes iCloud sur un appareil ?



## Solun' (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Que les modos me pardonnent si je ne poste pas dans le bon forum, mais le sujet est vaste...
Il s'agit avant tout de partage de données et de synchronisation entre appareils.

Voici ma "réalité" :
- un foyer équipé d'un MBP que je partage avec ma femme (2 comptes) avec une Time Capsule pour les sauvegardes, 1 imprimante et quelques DD externes pour tout ce qui ne tient pas sur le SSD du MBP (musique de l'un et de l'autre, photos, films, etc.)
- un iPad que je partage avec cette même femme
- un iPhone chacun
- au bureau : un Mac Mini que je partage avec mes 2 associés (qui ont chacun un Mac perso également)

Et voilà mon "rêve" : pouvoir partager les données que l'on veut, et uniquement celles là :
- avoir 2 comptes utilisateurs sur l'iPad synchronisés avec ceux du MBP (contacts, mails, signets, facebook, launchpad perso, etc.)
- partager un même calendrier et un même "flux de photos" sur MBP, iPad et nos 2 iPhones, mais garder nos contacts et messageries séparés
- piocher dans un dossier commun pour la musique, mais avoir des biblios bien distinctes
- avoir les contacts du boulot (app Contacts du Mac Mini) sur mes iBidules, mais que le boulot n'ait pas les miens

En gros, il me semble qu'il faudrait juste pouvoir paramétrer *plusieurs comptes iCloud sur chaque appareil*, et pour chacun choisir ce que l'on veut synchroniser :
- perso : contacts, mails, calendriers, signets, paramètres launchpad, facebook, etc.
- familial : calendriers, photos
- boulot : contacts, mails, calendriers

Quelqu'un a déjà posé la question à Tim Cook ?


----------

